# Slingshot for a newbie



## Martintrj

Alright so cleaning around I found a Daisy powerline wrist rocket, brought back a ton of memories shooting tin cans and such. I went to wally's and bought a replacement tube and 1/2" glass shots to practice. Then I learned out about flat bands. I found an exercise band (Meglio) I was given due a shoulder injury. Can these be used for a slingshot? 
If I can't use it what flat bands would you guys recommend, gold or natural? 
Also, I really want a hammer slingshot but I don't need the sling bow head, I haven't been able to find the slingshot head and wrist rest configuration, any ideas? 
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Yes, you can put flat bands on the Daisy and will have a good slingshot. The flat bands will pull much easier and retract much faster than stock Daisy tubes. The stock Daisy tubes are not very good. Flat bands made specifically for slingshots will be better than exercise bands. You can purchase flat bands from Simple Shot and Pocket Predator. These two vendors support the forum. Check out their slingshots and accessories.


----------



## Martintrj

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Yes, you can put flat bands on the Daisy and will have a good slingshot. The flat bands will pull much easier and retract much faster than stock Daisy tubes. The stock Daisy tubes are not very good. Flat bands made specifically for slingshots will be better than exercise bands. You can purchase flat bands from Simple Shot and Pocket Predator. These two vendors support the forum. Check out their slingshots and accessories.


Thanks for the info, can't wait to give it a try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reed Lukens

If you're sure that you will be shooting with a hammer style grip, you could look at a Pocket Predator SERE also.
https://pocketpredator.com/sere.html

After shooting wrist rocket's forever, I've found that I prefer a thumb support grip myself on a regular slingshot. The Pocket Predator HuntMaster has a built-in thumb support and a lot of the guys here love their Scorpion. Both are on this page with plenty of others -
https://pocketpredator.com/two.html#MAN


----------



## Martintrj

Reed Lukens said:


> If you're sure that you will be shooting with a hammer style grip, you could look at a Pocket Predator SERE also.
> https://pocketpredator.com/sere.html
> 
> After shooting wrist rocket's forever, I've found that I prefer a thumb support grip myself on a regular slingshot. The Pocket Predator HuntMaster has a built-in thumb support and a lot of the guys here love their Scorpion. Both are on this page with plenty of others -
> https://pocketpredator.com/two.html#MAN


I've been wondering that, the only reason I want a wrist rocket is because that my only experience but I might end up liking something different. I was going to mod the Daisy but now I'm debating that. Thanks for the links, I'll give them a check. 
Martin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Martintrj said:


> Reed Lukens said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're sure that you will be shooting with a hammer style grip, you could look at a Pocket Predator SERE also.
> https://pocketpredator.com/sere.html
> 
> After shooting wrist rocket's forever, I've found that I prefer a thumb support grip myself on a regular slingshot. The Pocket Predator HuntMaster has a built-in thumb support and a lot of the guys here love their Scorpion. Both are on this page with plenty of others -
> https://pocketpredator.com/two.html#MAN
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wondering that, the only reason I want a wrist rocket is because that my only experience but I might end up liking something different. I was going to mod the Daisy but now I'm debating that. Thanks for the links, I'll give them a check.
> Martin
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Look in the slingshot modification section forum. Lots of Daisy, Trumark and other slingshot mods in there.


----------



## realpleeze

just get a scout lt from simple shot you'll be happy


----------



## Martintrj

realpleeze said:


> just get a scout lt from simple shot you'll be happy


The more reviews I check the more I lean towards the scout. The only thing that stops me is my arm injury, maybe I'll get sore after shooting a lot. I have wrist, forearm and shoulder problems with a couple of partially torn tendons. 
I will modify the Daisy eventually. I want to shoot it as it is to experience the difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242

My opinion is the slingshot is only one part of the equation. Because of your shoulder and arm injuries I would recommend going very light on the bands or tubes. If what you really want to do is shoot targets then you can go with 8mm or quarter inch steel and have very light band set that would fit with many different slingshots and you would only be pulling 4 to 6 lb of pull weight. A quarter inch steel ball will do just as much damage to a Target as will a big steel ball. Just much easier to hold and better for your injured shoulder areas. Personally I go with 1632 tubes for my quarter inch steel and I have a 4 1/2 pound pull weight which is almost nothing. The light ammo and light pull weight will directly translate to much heavier ammo once you have all your techniques and your best slingshot hold figured out..

Cheers


----------



## Martintrj

vince4242 said:


> My opinion is the slingshot is only one part of the equation. Because of your shoulder and arm injuries I would recommend going very light on the bands or tubes. If what you really want to do is shoot targets then you can go with 8mm or quarter inch steel and have very light band set that would fit with many different slingshots and you would only be pulling 4 to 6 lb of pull weight. A quarter inch steel ball will do just as much damage to a Target as will a big steel ball. Just much easier to hold and better for your injured shoulder areas. Personally I go with 1632 tubes for my quarter inch steel and I have a 4 1/2 pound pull weight which is almost nothing. The light ammo and light pull weight will directly translate to much heavier ammo once you have all your techniques and your best slingshot hold figured out..
> 
> Cheers


Makes sense, what slingshot do you use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man

Welcome to the forum.

I am primarily a wrist-braced shooter. This puts me in the minority her. Take everything I say with a big grain of salt.

Yes - you can make flat bands out of an exercise band - SPRI exercise bands (sometimes sold as Gold's Gym or Gaia (sp?)) are my band material of choice.

I have a Simple-Shot Hammer as well as a Saunders Falcon-X and a couple of others that are no longer available so will keep them out of the discussion.

You can buy the Hammer with either an XT or LT head and a wrist-braced grip. There should be a package deal w/out the slingbow. If you don't see it on the Simple-Shot web site - call and ask a CSR for help. I think that the XT head is more forgiving. You are making the right choice to avoid the slingbow option.

I much prefer my Saunders' over my Hammer. Saunders has been selling wrist-supported slingshots since the 1950's. I vastly more accurate with my Saunders than I am my Hammer.


----------



## Martintrj

Tobor8Man said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I am primarily a wrist-braced shooter. This puts me in the minority her. Take everything I say with a big grain of salt.
> 
> Yes - you can make flat bands out of an exercise band - SPRI exercise bands (sometimes sold as Gold's Gym or Gaia (sp?)) are my band material of choice.
> 
> I have a Simple-Shot Hammer as well as a Saunders Falcon-X and a couple of others that are no longer available so will keep them out of the discussion.
> 
> You can buy the Hammer with either an XT or LT head and a wrist-braced grip. There should be a package deal w/out the slingbow. If you don't see it on the Simple-Shot web site - call and ask a CSR for help. I think that the XT head is more forgiving. You are making the right choice to avoid the slingbow option.
> 
> I much prefer my Saunders' over my Hammer. Saunders has been selling wrist-supported slingshots since the 1950's. I vastly more accurate with my Saunders than I am my Hammer.


Yeah, if I get the hammer it'll be with the XT handle. I figure if I want to try without the wrist support I can just take it off. I will get my arm treated eventually. I'm also considering a used one, do people sell them here?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242

I almost exclusively shot the D1. Sorry double post


----------



## vince4242

I almost exclusively shot the D1. It is a hammer grip with adjustable for titanium fork tips. I can send you a YouTube video of a full review from catapult Carnage one of the big slingshot guys if you'd like. It is a great slingshot to begin with because you can adjust the four tips as you find your Anchor Point and as your Anchor Point will probably change the fork chips can move with you as you get everything figured out.


----------



## Martintrj

Yes please!


----------



## vince4242

Here is the video of the D1. It starts at about 8 minutes and it is what got me to buy it and once I did my shooting became so much more precise.

Sent you a private message.


----------



## raventree78

If you are having stability issues in your holding arm, a lanyard may help, working much like a wrist brace to stabilize the slingshot.

Martintrj, if you would like to try out one of my lanyards, just message me your address and I will send you one to have a go with


----------



## Martintrj

raventree78 said:


> If you are having stability issues in your holding arm, a lanyard may help, working much like a wrist brace to stabilize the slingshot.
> 
> Martintrj, if you would like to try out one of my lanyards, just message me your address and I will send you one to have a go with


I appreciate the offer, very generous of you. Let me get a slingshot figured out first. 
Thanks again 
Martin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man

Yeah, if I get the hammer it'll be with the XT handle. I figure if I want to try without the wrist support I can just take it off. I will get my arm treated eventually. I'm also considering a used one, do people sell them here?

Yes. Check out the classifieds here.


----------



## raventree78

Martintrj said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are having stability issues in your holding arm, a lanyard may help, working much like a wrist brace to stabilize the slingshot.
> 
> Martintrj, if you would like to try out one of my lanyards, just message me your address and I will send you one to have a go with
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the offer, very generous of you. Let me get a slingshot figured out first.
> Thanks again
> Martin
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

OK let me know, I will hook you up


----------



## Martintrj

I will update soon, my new slingshot is on the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snydes

Tobor8Man said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I am primarily a wrist-braced shooter. This puts me in the minority her. Take everything I say with a big grain of salt.
> 
> Yes - you can make flat bands out of an exercise band - SPRI exercise bands (sometimes sold as Gold's Gym or Gaia (sp?)) are my band material of choice.
> 
> I have a Simple-Shot Hammer as well as a Saunders Falcon-X and a couple of others that are no longer available so will keep them out of the discussion.
> 
> You can buy the Hammer with either an XT or LT head and a wrist-braced grip. There should be a package deal w/out the slingbow. If you don't see it on the Simple-Shot web site - call and ask a CSR for help. I think that the XT head is more forgiving. You are making the right choice to avoid the slingbow option.
> 
> I much prefer my Saunders' over my Hammer. Saunders has been selling wrist-supported slingshots since the 1950's. I vastly more accurate with my Saunders than I am my Hammer.


I went online & check out your Saunders. There's nothing I can find out with regard to how you sight their slighshots - do they have some kind of sight built into the plastic clamps or just use the top fork edge like a conventional slingshot ?


----------



## Tobor8Man

snydes said:


> Tobor8Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I am primarily a wrist-braced shooter. This puts me in the minority her. Take everything I say with a big grain of salt.
> 
> Yes - you can make flat bands out of an exercise band - SPRI exercise bands (sometimes sold as Gold's Gym or Gaia (sp?)) are my band material of choice.
> 
> I have a Simple-Shot Hammer as well as a Saunders Falcon-X and a couple of others that are no longer available so will keep them out of the discussion.
> 
> You can buy the Hammer with either an XT or LT head and a wrist-braced grip. There should be a package deal w/out the slingbow. If you don't see it on the Simple-Shot web site - call and ask a CSR for help. I think that the XT head is more forgiving. You are making the right choice to avoid the slingbow option.
> 
> I much prefer my Saunders' over my Hammer. Saunders has been selling wrist-supported slingshots since the 1950's. I vastly more accurate with my Saunders than I am my Hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> I went online & check out your Saunders. There's nothing I can find out with regard to how you sight their slighshots - do they have some kind of sight built into the plastic clamps or just use the top fork edge like a conventional slingshot ?
Click to expand...

Both options are available. Out of the box, you sight it with the top fork. Saunders also sells a fiber optic sight called a Piper that replaces the top clip.


----------



## snydes

Tobor8Man said:


> snydes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tobor8Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I am primarily a wrist-braced shooter. This puts me in the minority her. Take everything I say with a big grain of salt.
> 
> Yes - you can make flat bands out of an exercise band - SPRI exercise bands (sometimes sold as Gold's Gym or Gaia (sp?)) are my band material of choice.
> 
> I have a Simple-Shot Hammer as well as a Saunders Falcon-X and a couple of others that are no longer available so will keep them out of the discussion.
> 
> You can buy the Hammer with either an XT or LT head and a wrist-braced grip. There should be a package deal w/out the slingbow. If you don't see it on the Simple-Shot web site - call and ask a CSR for help. I think that the XT head is more forgiving. You are making the right choice to avoid the slingbow option.
> 
> I much prefer my Saunders' over my Hammer. Saunders has been selling wrist-supported slingshots since the 1950's. I vastly more accurate with my Saunders than I am my Hammer.
> 
> 
> 
> I went online & check out your Saunders. There's nothing I can find out with regard to how you sight their slighshots - do they have some kind of sight built into the plastic clamps or just use the top fork edge like a conventional slingshot ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Both options are available. Out of the box, you sight it with the top fork. Saunders also sells a fiber optic sight called a Piper that replaces the top clip.
Click to expand...

Thats pretty slick, thanks


----------



## Martintrj

Big shout out to Vince for hooking me up with everything I need to start slingshot shooting. I'm the proud owner of a D1, a torque and a couple of diy slingshots. We did a trade but I feel I got the best part of the deal here. I'll post pix as soon as I figure out how. 
Thanks guys, y'all rock 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tobor8Man

Vince puts together a very generous package. Looking forward to photos. When you post, click on the more reply options (lower right corner) and you should be able to attach photos. Once you post photos a couple of time, it will be like second nature.


----------



## vince4242

Glad you like the package Martin. There's a lot there to go through oh, most important thing is just get shooting and figuring out what works best for you and your style. Hope the D1 works for your pain in your shoulders and all that.

Tober8man was correct about clicking the bottom corner from more options, just make sure you're on the full version not on the mobile version or you can't post pictures.

Oh and by the way Martin sent me a handcrafted Bushcraft knife with an amazing leather sheath that he made himself. It is amazingly sharp and piece of art as much as it is a tool. The sheath is thick leather and molded to the shape of the handle of the knife for a perfect fit. Definitely got a great Swap for sure!

Cheers


----------



## Tobor8Man

vince4242 said:


> Glad you like the package Martin. There's a lot there to go through oh, most important thing is just get shooting and figuring out what works best for you and your style. Hope the D1 works for your pain in your shoulders and all that.
> 
> Tober8man was correct about clicking the bottom corner from more options, just make sure you're on the full version not on the mobile version or you can't post pictures.
> 
> Oh and by the way Martin sent me a handcrafted Bushcraft knife with an amazing leather sheath that he made himself. It is amazingly sharp and piece of art as much as it is a tool. The sheath is thick leather and molded to the shape of the handle of the knife for a perfect fit. Definitely got a great Swap for sure!
> 
> Cheers


Martin gets a pass as he is new here. Brother Vince on the other hand with 785 posts receives an official Tobar8Man sad face : ( for not posting photos of Martin's knife.


----------



## Martintrj

Tobor8Man said:


> vince4242 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you like the package Martin. There's a lot there to go through oh, most important thing is just get shooting and figuring out what works best for you and your style. Hope the D1 works for your pain in your shoulders and all that.
> 
> Tober8man was correct about clicking the bottom corner from more options, just make sure you're on the full version not on the mobile version or you can't post pictures.
> 
> Oh and by the way Martin sent me a handcrafted Bushcraft knife with an amazing leather sheath that he made himself. It is amazingly sharp and piece of art as much as it is a tool. The sheath is thick leather and molded to the shape of the handle of the knife for a perfect fit. Definitely got a great Swap for sure!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Martin gets a pass as he is new here. Brother Vince on the other hand with 785 posts receives an official Tobar8Man sad face : ( for not posting photos of Martin's knife.
Click to expand...

Here you go, some of the pix of all the awesome stuff I received from Vince. I bought this Polish bread bag and now I have a good use for it. I also made this pouch to carry my ammo.


----------



## vince4242

OK my bad...was doing family time (no weapon time)....here is the awesome knife had Martins custom sheath.


----------



## Tobor8Man

Thank you both for the photos - great trade on both ends.

I am withdrawing the Tobor8Ma sad face. All forum rules are suspended for family time.


----------



## Martintrj

Well, I've been shooting my D1 and torque and realized that I feel more comfortable shooting my D1 holding it with my right hand and the torque with the left. I am building muscle memory and can say I'm about 60 to 70% accurate from about 7 yards. Shooting slingshots is very satisfying, I made a quick trap with a PVC pipe frame (about a 13" cube) and so far it is working fine, it'd be cool to see what you guys use for ammo traps for indoor or outdoor practice.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Martintrj

The first target is the D1 at about 8 yards and the second is the torque, I see I can be a bit more accurate with the D1. I'm just happy I haven't had any miss shots with the torque, I was afraid to hit the frame.


----------



## Tobor8Man

The Torque is not a forgiving slingshot - the fact that you can even shoot it (much as I enjoyed the design, I never could never figure out how to shoot it accurately) speaks volumes, It is a very strong frame and should withstand most fork hits.

Sling on!


----------



## vince4242

Fantastic shooting Martin! You definitely are starting to figure out your shooting technique. Very nice groupings and I'm glad the D1 is working for you. Tobor8man can definitely attest to its accuracy and you're only going to get better from here so we all need to watch out for you!

Cheers


----------



## Martintrj

Finding that wrist rocket was the best thing that could've happened to me. It got me interested in slingshots, I was missing out for sure. I watched a ton of vids and Iike I've said I really, REALLY enjoy shooting. Thanks Vince for trading all that gear with me.

Here's the latest with the D1.


----------



## vince4242

Excellent grouping. You definitely have consistency and control.

Cheers


----------



## MakoPat

Martintrj said:


> realpleeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> just get a scout lt from simple shot you'll be happy
> 
> 
> 
> The more reviews I check the more I lean towards the scout. The only thing that stops me is my arm injury, maybe I'll get sore after shooting a lot. I have wrist, forearm and shoulder problems with a couple of partially torn tendons.
> I will modify the Daisy eventually. I want to shoot it as it is to experience the difference.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

You won't be disappointed. Once you shoot a frame with slightly lower forks than the Store Bought Wire frames (absolutely nothing wrong with those. I still shoot them.) you'll be hooked. New flat bands and lower forks will change your whole experience.


----------



## MakoPat

Vince and Martin,

Y'all made my day. I should have read the whole thread before double posting.

Dang, that's a tight group.


----------



## Martintrj

MakoPat said:


> Vince and Martin,
> 
> Y'all made my day. I should have read the whole thread before double posting.
> 
> Dang, that's a tight group.


I'm not sure what happened after that last shooting. I started missing and I even hit my fork a couple (D1) of times 
The optic fiber was lose but I'm not sure if it was all that. Then I noticed damage on the tubular band of my torque...
I'm trying to replace the tubular band, we'll see how that goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242

Unfortunately Martin that's the way it goes you can have very good shooting sessions and bad shooting sessions on the same day. I left you some Fiber Optic material so you could go ahead and put that site back in. Just to make it I just a hair longer than you actually need and be very gentle with a lighter when you burn the end of it it burns really quick be gentle and and take it slow and then you can get that fiber optic but right back on.

Your tight grouping didn't disappear it's just one of those things give it a try tomorrow give it a rest and you'll see your groupings come back again.

Cheers


----------



## Martintrj

vince4242 said:


> Unfortunately Martin that's the way it goes you can have very good shooting sessions and bad shooting sessions on the same day. I left you some Fiber Optic material so you could go ahead and put that site back in. Just to make it I just a hair longer than you actually need and be very gentle with a lighter when you burn the end of it it burns really quick be gentle and and take it slow and then you can get that fiber optic but right back on.
> 
> Your tight grouping didn't disappear it's just one of those things give it a try tomorrow give it a rest and you'll see your groupings come back again.
> 
> Cheers


it was very frustrating, I surely didn't want to screw up my D1, I'm not that worried about the torque since it looks like it can take the abuse. Maybe I'll get the muscle memory with it and move back to the D1 when I get better. The difference of power between the tubular and flat bands is considerably noticeable, I see why they're preferred for hunting.

BTW, I was able to fix the sights. Thanks for all the extra stuff.


----------



## Tobor8Man

I went back and reread your first post. So, 11 days have elapsed since you rediscovered slingshots. The fact that you are hitting the paper is a good start. It takes a lot of practice to develop consistency. The last thing you want to worry about is fork hits on a favorite slingshot. You seem to do well with the Torque, which will withstand a lot of fork hits. If you manage to break it, the Torque is easy to replace and relatively inexpensive. Think about putting flat bands on your Daisy - it is actually capable of great accuracy with good bands and pouch. Also consider shooting clay ammo, which will spare your D1 from debilitating fork hits.

If slingshots were easy, they would not be nearly as interesting. Stick with it - there is a learning curve but it is definitely worthwhile.


----------



## Martintrj

Tobor8Man said:


> I went back and reread your first post. So, 11 days have elapsed since you rediscovered slingshots. The fact that you are hitting the paper is a good start. It takes a lot of practice to develop consistency. The last thing you want to worry about is fork hits on a favorite slingshot. You seem to do well with the Torque, which will withstand a lot of fork hits. If you manage to break it, the Torque is easy to replace and relatively inexpensive. Think about putting flat bands on your Daisy - it is actually capable of great accuracy with good bands and pouch. Also consider shooting clay ammo, which will spare your D1 from debilitating fork hits.
> 
> If slingshots were easy, they would not be nearly as interesting. Stick with it - there is a learning curve but it is definitely worthwhile.


Yes, I do not want to screw up my D1. I was actually considering an axiom ocularis just to develop the muscle memory. I've had anxiety all day after hitting my D1 . 
What slingshot did you guys start with?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242

I have to say I have had a few fork hits with my D1. And also say that since the forks are titanium you're not really going to damage it just a few dents. It won't hurt it at all to get hit. You have a good grouping and I think you just need to know when to take a break and let yourself rest and the Fork hits will go away before you know it. Titanium is stronger than steel and those Forks hits will not damage it in a way that will make it weaker.

Cheers


----------



## Tobor8Man

I started with a Trumark FS-1 half a century ago! I don't recommend starting there.

There are 3 ways to grip a slingshot; hammer, thumb support, and pinch. There are 2 ways to band a slingshot; OTT and TFF. As previously mentioned, get a Scout. The XT can be held with all 3 grips and banded either OTT or TFF. It comes with the improved flip clips so you do not have to worry about wrap and tuck. Simple-Shot is one-stop shopping - so you can order bands, pouches, and ammo.


----------



## Martintrj

We're big boys with toys I tell ya . 
I think I underestimated my injuries, I woke up with a sore back and arms. I think I shot about 100 rounds, I gotta shoot 50 next time.

I agree about simpleshot, great customer service 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

